# Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

Okay Guys,
I have a 2001 RS4(b5) and i've bought Cayenne calipers for my car.
I know the Cayenne's rotors are 352 mm compared to the RS4's 360mm,can i just mount the calipers or do i need to "adjust" the mounting bracket of the caliper a bit?
The offset is the same so they fit fore sure(it has been done but i just want to be sure)
(what i mean is that maybe the difference is so small that i don't need to adjust the bracket)....








somebody done this?


_Modified by VRSIX- at 2:10 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (VRSIX-)*

Sorry for the non-helpful post. But I'm really curious.
How many people on the 'tex have an RS4? What's wrong with the brkaes that come with the car?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_Sorry for the non-helpful post. But I'm really curious.
How many people on the 'tex have an RS4? What's wrong with the brkaes that come with the car?

Hey traffic, don't ask questions like that. Better that the market gets flooded with used RS4 brake parts so you can upgrade your A4


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Hey traffic, don't ask questions like that. Better that the market gets flooded with used RS4 brake parts so you can upgrade your A4










Good point!
Hey those RS4 brakes are garbage. If you want, I can probably help you out by buying them from you.


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (traffic)*

Heheh you greedy &^%$^&!!






















Besides that i'm in Europe,I'm not selling them guys.....
Guess that i'm alone on this one.....









Oh and indeed the RS4's brakes are not up to the task if you have it chipped or do trackdays (i don't do that but that doesn't matter)
The Cayenne 6 pots have a reputation to be VERY powerfull....
Very strange that none of you US guys have these on your S4 (b5)'s 
It's a cost effective mod.....









_Modified by VRSIX- at 1:30 PM 1-17-2006_


_Modified by VRSIX- at 1:31 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (VRSIX-)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think the RS4 actually made it Stateside.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think the RS4 actually made it Stateside.

Hmm it is listed on the http://www.AudiUSA.com website. Its probably a special-order kinda thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (phatvw)*

Are you talking about something like this, our kit installs the Cayenne 6 pot calipers onto the B5S4/B5RS4
















You can read more about the kit here:Audi :: B5 S4 - 2.7T > Braking > ECS Stage 4


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Hmm it is listed on the http://www.AudiUSA.com website. Its probably a special-order kinda thing.


They will be available in the new B7, but they were never available here in previous models.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Hmm it is listed on the http://www.AudiUSA.com website. Its probably a special-order kinda thing.


Well, working in Microsoftland, you'd think we would have seen one by now.
BTW, those are some BIIIG calipers...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (traffic)*

VRSix,
I'd doubt you'd want to just run the caliper over your rotors. that 8mm diameter difference is obviously 4mm at the caliper. that's alot of pad to overhang. this will cause dragging of the rotor thru the pads once a lip is created..........which will not be very long. it'd be cheaper to get the ECS or equivalent aluminum hatted rotor and adapter....not to mention more powerful from the sweep area gain.


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (M this 1!)*

You are right!
I've got the problem solved by now.
I've had the rotors machined to 352 mm diameter and the calipers fit very nice now.
Just trying to get the pads bedded and enjoying the awesome stopping power!

As you can see the pads don't clear the complete rotor yet but this pic was taken immediately after mounting the calipers. 


_Modified by VRSIX- at 10:21 PM 1-22-2006_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Porsche 6 pistons Cayenne calipers on my RS4 (VRSIX-)*


----------

